# is the psu sufficient



## anudeepr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

i hav the following rig 

i5 3550
gigabyte ba75d3h
asus gtx 560 ti
cm haf 912
sony 24x dvd rom
wd caviar blue 
transcend 4b ddr3
corsair gs600


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah it‘s perfectly sufficient


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

More than sufficient.


----------



## macho84 (Feb 24, 2013)

Eyes  closed I am using the same card max cpu whole unit consumption 430 watts


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2013)

GS600 is more than what you need. its good.


----------

